# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  D-Bol, Deca Fake or Real

## brainstorm

Is This Deca and D-boll real?

----------


## MichaelCC

D-bol looks strange to me, but NORMA it's OK from that I can see on your picture.
Post also some top picture for your NORMA, and after that we can tell you if it's real or not for 100%.

----------


## jesse_james

That Dbol looks alot like Dronabol

----------


## brainstorm

They sad thats is Melic

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Norma is 100% real.

----------


## brainstorm

ok, but how about the Dboll melic

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Melic pics, yours looks good.

----------


## Seajackal

I haven't heard of Melic's fakes so I think you're good to go, bro!

----------

